# Probleme mit Sitecom WL-109



## sagrosser (2. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen DSL-Flat-Anschluß von Tiscali und bisher das mitgelieferte Sagem-Modem benutzt. Lief alles ohne Probleme. Weil ich jetzt aber auch ein Laptop habe, habe ich vor einigen Tagen den WLAN-Router Sitecom WL-109 gekauft und installiert.

Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass an meinem PC eine automatische Verbindung hergestellt wird, wenn ich Outlook oder den IE aufrufe.

PROBLEM:
- Eine manuelle Verbindung endet immer mit dem Fehler 678.
- Outlook Express versucht ebenfalls eine Verbindung zu erstellen, endet aber mit dem
  selben Fehler.
=> Wie kann ich eine manuelle Verbindung herstellen? 

Die Daten die ich für die Verbindungseingabe benutze sind alle genau so, wie von Tiscali vorgegeben.

Bevor ich das Problem nicht gelöst habe, traue ich mich an das Funknetzwerk noch gar nicht ran!
Könnte mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## uemit1981 (3. April 2005)

Hast du im router eine option wo du die automatische trennung deaktivieren kannst?
 Mach dies und teste es erneut.
 Gruß


----------



## sagrosser (7. April 2005)

Hallo!

Danke erstmal für den Tipp.
Das Problem mit Outlook Express konnte ich schon regeln.

Ich habe die Option des Routers auf manuelles Verbinden gesetzt. 
Aber der Router stellt automatische eine Dauerverbindung (LAN) mit Tiscali her. Passt mir nicht so richtig.
Der Versuch eine manuelle Verbindung über die Breitbandverbindung herzustellen funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Noch irgendwelche Ideen?

Gruß

sagrosser


----------

